# dog carrier/purse to disguise - info required



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

Greetings, I am the proud mom to Carly, one of Steve and Peg's (and Snowy's) pups. I want to get a purse/carrier for her so I can sneak her into stores/ restaurants etc. NCMR told me she would weigh around 7 lbs but her mom is bigger so she might be too (I'm just guessing). I want one where they can't stick their heads out the top all the time as that would blow the cover  . Do any of you have any advice or recommendations for me? I am familiar with the tote-o-pet as a friend has one and she really likes it. I have even found a size med. for quite a good price but it might be too big. The maker Celltei says that it is big...I'm hoping she could fit comfortably into a small. Anyhow I am just looking for options and to learn from any of your experiences.

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

These carriers are pretty nice:

http://www.petflys.com/humblepaw.html

If you do a search on the internet you'll see plenty of dog carriers which look like purses. Do an image search on carriers and just follow the links..it might be a quicker way t do a search.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I love my Kwigy-bo carrier because everyone thinks it is a purse. It is super discrete!!!


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

IN-DOG-NITO. Zoey can open zippers (!) so I found this one with a drawstring top. I have been everywhere with her and nobody notices, just thinks the lady has a super large bag! They come in 2 sizes so there's plenty of room. I drape a scarf across the top and sides, over the mesh, so nobody will notice.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

They have a ton here....

http://www.glamourdog.com/classic.html


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I take Perri everywhere with me too--it's so much fun! I would suggest getting a small bag for right now while she's a puppy. The smaller bags are a lot easier to disguise as a purse. Then when you know how big she'll end up being, you can get the perfect bag for her then. Also, you'll need to get it asap, as now is the time to get her used to it. There are tons of bags out there, like someone said just do an internet search and you'll be overwhelmed by the options.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> I love my Kwigy-bo carrier because everyone thinks it is a purse. It is super discrete!!![/B]


Thanks that's what I want....I just looked at them...do you know which model you have? What weight is your dog and do you remember what size you ordered?

Thanks for any info you can provide.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> These carriers are pretty nice:
> 
> http://www.petflys.com/humblepaw.html
> 
> If you do a search on the internet you'll see plenty of dog carriers which look like purses. Do an image search on carriers and just follow the links..it might be a quicker way t do a search.[/B]


Thanks, great idea, I didn't think of that !


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508222
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the Alex bag in brown, its the qulited one with outside pockets. I love it, sometimes people even think it is a Chanel purse before closer inspection. Maggie is 4.5-5 lbs. So I have the petite bag, but I have a friend whose Maltese is bigger than Maggie and she got the small. It is a great carrier!!!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508338
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one I like! Do you think small would be best for me?...she might be 7 lb or larger. Also can you see her whitel hair through the mesh very easily?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508386
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the Alex bag in brown, its the qulited one with outside pockets. I love it, sometimes people even think it is a Chanel purse before closer inspection. Maggie is 4.5-5 lbs. So I have the petite bag, but I have a friend whose Maltese is bigger than Maggie and she got the small. It is a great carrier!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's the one I like! Do you think small would be best for me?...she might be 7 lb or larger. Also can you see her whitel hair through the mesh very easily?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think that the small would be your best bet because I believe it goes about around 10 lbs. You can't see the hair through the mesh well at all. Also, the mesh side have flaps that you can roll down if you have to be super incognito for a short period of time. It also has an inside zipper pocket and harness tether. I bitter appled the mesh, zippers, and tether so Maggie won't be tempted to chew on them.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I only had Lacie, she went EVERYWHERE with me. I even took her to court in her "to go" bag when I had to testify in a securities case. No one knew she was there.

Look on ebay -- they have a lot of really nice bags at good prices or at least it will give you an idea of what you want.

I personally think that http://www.petalley.com has great bags. I would look at one of the sherpa bags that's designed like a purse. I've had the most luck with these when SNEAKING Lacie into someplace.

I met all of Snowy's puppies while I was in Scottsdale over Christmas. I'm soooooooooooooooo glad that you ended up with one. They're all so adorable and deserve great home.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I also have a Kwigy-bo carrier for Belinha and I LOVE it.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I got mine from Sherpa. I got a tote and also one for an airplane. I love it.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> I got mine from Sherpa. I got a tote and also one for an airplane. I love it.[/B]


Thanks, is the sherpa ok for going icognito to restaurants etc.?


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> I also have a Kwigy-bo carrier for Belinha and I LOVE it.[/B]


I like the Kwigy Bo ones too. and am leaning in that direction...do you also have the quilted Alex model? What weight is your girl (if she doesn't mind me asking) :huh: ?


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=508659
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the London one. Belinha is around 5 to 6 pounds. Hehe, no I don't mind you asking.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

The one I have I do not see on their site. It is cream in color and I have taken my Maltese to restaurants in it. I like the light color because since the dogs are white it is harder to see them. It is easier to see a white dog in darker colored bag. The only reason I have taken my Maltese into restaurants is because we were traveling and it was not safe to leave her in the car. I will also add that I have had two Maltese and neither of them were barkers so it was really easy to do. I personally would not take my Maltese anywhere it was prohibited unless I had no other choice. I know some places can be heavily fined and lose their license if someone found out they allowed pets inside.


----------

